# Best strawberry milk & fruit



## Bear_Vapes (8/5/17)

Ive tried 1 or 2 strawberry milk e juice but they just tasted like milk to me. I even tried making my own with a 1 month steep but the VBIC was just horrible bitter. 

Also seeking out more fruits as the flavors are better suited to my palette.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/5/17)

Pink Milk by Five Points... 
Gupta Coup by Revolution Vape

Drops mic


----------



## MrDeedz (8/5/17)

I tried this last week in a dripper and damn! was never into banana until now,


----------



## Andre (8/5/17)

For DIY the best strawberry milk is God Milk for me, but for my taste buds its real awesomeness only comes to light after a 2 month steep. If I remember correctly Mr Hardwicks (@method1) also sells this as a commercial juice.
Yes, picked it up at Sir Vape here.


----------



## SouthernCelt (8/5/17)

I'm not into the milky vapes that much, but I love fruit. Three of my favourites are:

Northern Craft Vapes Trinity
Joose E-Liqz SNLV 18+
Opus Ejuice Glitch

All great complex flavours!


----------



## hands (8/5/17)

If fruity vapes are your thing you are in luck as i would say that they can be the easiest of DIY juices to make.
Have a look at this page https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/ to get you started.
Once you get the hang of it you can start to personalize and tweak them to your liking.
The best thing about DIY is that you make juice to please yourself, as long as you like it is good enough. If you don't like it chuck it down the drain and move on. You will quickly build up a few hundred concentrates and always end up being a concentrate short to try out that new recipe.
If you put the time and effort into DIY it is well worth it and you will soon be whipping up batches of perfectly vapable juices to suit every mood.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (8/5/17)

SouthernCelt said:


> I'm not into the milky vapes that much, but I love fruit. Three of my favourites are:
> 
> Northern Craft Vapes Trinity
> Joose E-Liqz SNLV 18+
> ...


Thats my top 3 as well especially glitch


----------



## Bear_Vapes (8/5/17)

hands said:


> If fruity vapes are your thing you are in luck as i would say that they can be the easiest of DIY juices to make.
> Have a look at this page https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/ to get you started.
> Once you get the hang of it you can start to personalize and tweak them to your liking.
> The best thing about DIY is that you make juice to please yourself, as long as you like it is good enough. If you don't like it chuck it down the drain and move on. You will quickly build up a few hundred concentrates and always end up being a concentrate short to try out that new recipe.
> If you put the time and effort into DIY it is well worth it and you will soon be whipping up batches of perfectly vapable juices to suit every mood.


My issue with making juice theres always something lacking, the more flavor you add the more perfume like taste I get. I need to try mixing just 2 flavors i find its better that way.


----------



## RichJB (8/5/17)

If you are getting perfume, you are either using the wrong concentrates or over-flavouring, usually from using 2013-era recipes. If a recipe calls for any ingredient above 5%, I am usually wary. The top recipes on ATF nowadays tend to use concentrates at 4% and less. It's not an absolute rule and there are some very good recipes with 20%+ total flavouring. But then I'd like to see a name I know and trust as the recipe developer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

